# [Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++



## gamerschwein (14. November 2006)

*[Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*

Hi,
nachdem Gothic 3 mit 1Gb RAM fast völlig unspielbar ist, hab ich mich mal der INI-Datei angenommen und siehe da, das Ruckeln ist fast völlig verschwunden!
Ihr müsst in der Datei Ge3.ini folgende Werte verändern und in den Einstellungen(Grafik Optionen, dann auf  "angepasst") den Ressource Cache auf Mittel stellen (ihr müsst die Werte abändern, also nicht einfach reinkopieren!):


ResourceCache.u32ImageMaxMemUsage_Medium=96000000
ResourceCache.u32MeshMaxMemUsage_Medium=40000000
ResourceCache.u32SoundMaxMemUsage_Medium=20000000
ResourceCache.u32MaterialMaxMemUsage_Medium=21000
ResourceCache.u32CollisionMeshMaxMemUsage_Medium=1 7000000
ResourceCache.u32AnimationMaxMemUsage_Medium=35000 000
ResourceCache.u32SpeedTreeMaxMemUsage_Medium=750000

*Achtung: Alles was ihr darin verändert , passiert auf eigene Gefahr! Legt euch vor dem verändern eine Sicherungskopie der Datei an!*

Vielleicht kann man ja noch andere Werte etwas optimieren, aber das überlass ich euch.
Mir hats auf jeden Fall geholfen , ein paar Kumpels bei denen ich das ausprobiert hab , haben damit auch nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.

gruss schwein


----------



## Ztyla (14. November 2006)

*AW: +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*



			
				gamerschwein am 14.11.2006 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> nachdem Gothic 3 mit 1Gb RAM fast völlig unspielbar ist, hab ich mich mal der INI-Datei angenommen und siehe da, das Ruckeln ist fast völlig verschwunden!
> Ihr müsst in der Datei Ge3.ini folgende Werte verändern und in den Einstellungen(Grafik Optionen, dann auf  "angepasst") den Ressource Cache auf Mittel stellen (ihr müsst die Werte abändern, also nicht einfach reinkopieren!):
> 
> ...




Wenn du 2 GB RAM und den Ressource-Cache in den Optionen auf ,Hoch"(nur bei 2 GB RAM) hast:

ResourceCache.u32ImageMaxMemUsage_High=96000000
ResourceCache.u32MeshMaxMemUsage_High=96000000
ResourceCache.u32SoundMaxMemUsage_High=20000000
ResourceCache.u32MaterialMaxMemUsage_High=21000
ResourceCache.u32CollisionMeshMaxMemUsage_High=18000000
ResourceCache.u32AnimationMaxMemUsage_High=40000000
ResourceCache.u32SpeedTreeMaxMemUsage_High=1000000


Hab ich auch mal "kurz rausgefunden" *g*

Mit fremden Federn schmückt man sich nicht, liebes Schwein, gib doch einfach die Quelle an 

http://www.gamestar.de/tipps/kurzti...othic_3_abstuerze_und_ruckler_beseitigen.html


----------



## gamerschwein (14. November 2006)

*AW: +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*



			
				Ztyla am 14.11.2006 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 14.11.2006 13:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hab ich wohl den Smiley vergessen...........  
Und ausserdem war das nicht meine Quelle, Gamestar hats von mir geklaut!   
Scherz beiseite, *schieb*, ich hab da meine Conections zu PB, da hab ichs her.
Trotzdem Danke für den Link........


----------



## CaLLiBRi (15. November 2006)

*AW: +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*

http://callibri.ca.funpic.de/gothic3/include.php?path=content/articles.php&contentid=145
Da kriegt ihr die richtige Anleitung zu beiden Arten (1GB und 2GB) und zwar mit vernünftiger Quellenangabe.

Die Angabe ist meiner Meinung nach NIE bei PB erschienen. Sorry wenn ich falsch liege, aber aber schaut euch die Qelle unten an auf der Seite, da ist die Info zu erst erschienen, das heisst für mich, das dort auch der schlaue Kopf sitzt, der diese Einstellungen getestet und zur Verfügung gestellt hat.

Wenn ihr so Infos habt, gebt doch einfach die Quelle mit an, ist ja nciht verboten, aber nicht damit angeben und behaupten, das sie von euch selber ist.


----------



## hibbicon (15. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*



> nachdem Gothic 3 mit 1Gb RAM fast völlig unspielbar ist, hab ich mich mal der INI-Datei angenommen und siehe da



Gut geklaut, Schwein.     

--->Hobbicon


----------



## Colakuh (15. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich diese "Vertex Frequency Stream Divider" Option finden soll??
Ich hab zur Zeit Forceware 91.47 drauf und hab ne geforce 7800gt.


----------



## GorrestFump (15. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*



			
				hibbicon am 15.11.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> > nachdem Gothic 3 mit 1Gb RAM fast völlig unspielbar ist, hab ich mich mal der INI-Datei angenommen und siehe da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was mich jetzt mehr interessiert als dieses wer hat's geklaut ist ob's wirklich funktioniert!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*



			
				GorrestFump am 15.11.2006 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich jetzt mehr interessiert als dieses wer hat's geklaut ist ob's wirklich funktioniert!


Wenn's das Allheilmittel gegen unterdurchschnittliche Performance wäre, dann käme ein offizieller Patch heraus, der sofort die Werte dem zugrunde liegenden System entsprechend anpassen würde, und PC Games hätte zwei Tage später auch die dazugehörige News gebracht. 

Aber so sind es ein paar "f(e)ine ge-tune-te" Einstellungen, die auf einem System mit bestimmter Konfiguration erstellt wurden und auf Systemen mit davon abweichender Konfiguration auch abweichende Ergebnisse liefern können.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: selber ausprobieren und nicht zuviel erwarten.


----------



## CaLLiBRi (16. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 15.11.2006 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 15.11.2006 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich selber habe es auch getestet und es funktioniert sehr gut. Wenn du Angst hast, steht doch da, mach ein Backup und ersetze die geänderte Datei wieder. Was habt ihr zu verlieren?


----------



## ThreeSix187 (16. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*

ich hab leider nur 1.5 giga RAM. soll ich lieber zu den settings für 1 giga RAM in die *.ini schreiben oder die für 2 giga?


----------



## Guallamalla (16. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*



			
				ThreeSix187 am 16.11.2006 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab leider nur 1.5 giga RAM. soll ich lieber zu den settings für 1 giga RAM in die *.ini schreiben oder die für 2 giga?


Ich würde zuerst mit den Einstellungen für 2Gb probieren, wenn das nicht zufriedenstellend ist, die anderen versuchen.


Übrigens fehlten bei mir diverse Sounds im Spiel, nachdem ich die ini verändert hatte. Ich erinnere mich genau, dass danach die Truhen beim öffnen kein Geräuch mehr von sich gaben.
Schuld daran war glaube ich "Cache.SizeSound=100000000", hört sich jedenfalls am logischsten an. Weiss jemand Rat dazu?

Edit: Ich habe hier ein Programm gefunden, um die ini-datei und noch andere Einstellungen zu verändern. ich finde es sehr gut gemacht!
Link: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=165717

Edit 2: Die Truhen machen jetzt trotzdem Geräuche, dieses Problem scheint also nur sporadisch aufzutreten. Übrigens könnt ihr die Sichtweite für die Vegetation auf 5000 stellen (Standart: 3500), das sieht noch besser aus, da man die Gräser nur in der Ferne wachsen sieht und weniger auffällt. Die  Vegetationsqualität habe ich auf hoch und mit dieser zusätzlichen Einstellung habe ich seltsamerweise kaum Performanceeinußen, und das bei meinem System!


----------



## CaLLiBRi (16. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*



			
				ThreeSix187 am 16.11.2006 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab leider nur 1.5 giga RAM. soll ich lieber zu den settings für 1 giga RAM in die *.ini schreiben oder die für 2 giga?


Ich rate eher zu der 1GB Variante, aber du kannst natürlich gerne beides mal testen und sagen, was besser war. Benenne die alte *.ini Datei in *OLD.ini um oder kopier sie als Backup irgendwo hin und dann teste mal beide aus, welche für dich die bessere ist, sind ja nur ein paar Minuten.


----------



## GorrestFump (17. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*



			
				CaLLiBRi am 16.11.2006 04:11 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 15.11.2006 21:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar selber ausprobieren, bei mir is nur die sache dass ich werktags dazu keine gelegenheit hab und daher frag ich nach...

Hab mal irgendwo gelesen dass die ladenzeiten dadurch länger werden (vor dem spiel) ist da was dran?


----------



## Guallamalla (17. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*



			
				GorrestFump am 17.11.2006 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> CaLLiBRi am 16.11.2006 04:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist theoretisch möglich, da man die Cachesize für verschiedene Anwendungen vergrößert und somit schon mehr im vorraus geladen wird. Ich habe jedoch keinen Unterschied bemerkt. Tatsache ist jedoch, dass das Spiel in Städten allgemein runder läuft. Vielleicht nicht 100% flüssig, aber ohne dass das Spiel für einige Sekunden friert!


----------



## Kaeksch (18. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*



			
				Guallamalla am 17.11.2006 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 17.11.2006 10:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann ich auf jeden bestätigen. Es läuft einfach angenehmer und mit weniger rumruckeln.


----------



## CaLLiBRi (19. November 2006)

*AW: [Gothic 3] +++INI Veränderung beseitigt Nachladeruckler+++*



			
				GorrestFump am 17.11.2006 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal irgendwo gelesen dass die ladenzeiten dadurch länger werden (vor dem spiel) ist da was dran?


Jep das stimmt geringfügig lädt das Spiel dadurch länger. Also ich bei meinem System merke da kaum einen Unterschied.

Hier mein SYS: http://www.sysprofile.de/id12165

Aber es lohnt sich schon sehr, die Einstellungen zu testen. Ausserdem merkst du ja schon nach kurzem spielen, ob die Einstellunge besser ist oder nciht. Für 1.5 GB hab ich keinen Vorschlag bisher...


----------

